# What smoker to buy??



## trundle888 (Mar 2, 2017)

Hey guys,
My wife said she wants to buy me a smoker for my birthday next month, but she knows it's best if I chose it myself. So I'm looking for some advice. I'm fairly new to smoking, had a few successful smokes and a few failures. 
So here's my initial thoughts,
I am looking around the $300 mark. I'm in Calgary, so that's Canadian dollars. 
I think I like to look of a cabinet style, preferably with two doors. 
Propane powered. 
Want it big enough to fit ribs in without cutting them. 
Any brands I should steer clear of and brands that are particularly good quality/value?
I'm not really looking to make any mods, unless I really have to. 
If anyone has any suggestions that meet most of the above please let me know. 
Also I'm wondering when (and where) is the best time to buy? Im assuming places like Home Depot and Lowe's might have BBQ sales spring/early summer? 
Please feel free to chime in here with any thoughts or advice about what, where or when to buy. 
Thanks 
Trundle


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 3, 2017)

Do a little research and see what's available in your area and price. Here the Landmann 36 and 38 Wide would fit your needs and the Camp Chef Smoke Vault 24 is nice as well...JJ


----------



## lovethemeats (Mar 3, 2017)

Never liked what home d or lowes had to offer around me. Always limited and not much choice. Bought both of my smokers online and happy. But mine are electric. I seen plenty good ones that were either propane or char. Seek out a couple and come back and ask questions on them. These people here are great and very knowledgeable on them.


----------



## trundle888 (Mar 3, 2017)

I was looking at this today, a friend can get me a discount so it would only be $230. Would I be able to fit a full rack of ribs in this or is it too small?
Thanks 
https://m.canadiantire.ca/#/products/productDetail/0851023P/false/false/false?selectedSku=0851023


----------



## trundle888 (Mar 3, 2017)

These Masterbuilt smokers at Bass Pro seem good, but they almost seem too cheap. Does anyone have any experience with them? Are they good quality, good smokers and last? 
http://m.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/sto...gId=10051&langId=-1&searchTerm=Propane+smoker

The 40" is currently a front runner. Smoker and cover for under $250, that's a pretty good deal (I think)
Thanks


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 4, 2017)

The first one will be small for a rack. The video shows a rack on the shelf corner to corner. I have no experience with the masterbuilt. Try a search for those models for others experience...JJ


----------



## trundle888 (Mar 4, 2017)

It's a real mix of good and bad reviews. 3.4 out of 5 on the bass pro site. I've just watched a few YouTube videos of the Masterbuilt 40" and I like what I see. Hopefully someone on here owns or has owned one and can give me their thoughts. 
Thanks


----------



## lovethemeats (Mar 4, 2017)

I have seen where you have to hang the ribs to smoke them if you want to keep them whole. Unless they are baby back ribs. Them being smaller usually fit but corner to corner. Just watch out for that. I am surprised you are not getting a ton of feed back on this. Sorry. Maybe raise the question again in general questions.  More people on line during the weekend.  Wish I could help you. What about what chef JJ wrote. Did you check into them?


----------



## lovethemeats (Mar 4, 2017)

Sorry.  I ment Jimmy J.


----------



## jake0531 (Mar 4, 2017)

IMO, reviews need to be taken with a grain of salt. It's like Ford to GM, people are going to love one and hate the other. I have no experience with propane or electric but I've heard good reviews about the masterbuilt. You'll get something that people rant and rave about and you'll either love it or hate it, everyone is different when it comes to preference of what they like and dislike and what features they want. And they'll change as experience grows


----------



## r2 builders (Mar 4, 2017)

Morning Trundle,
I am using a Masterbuilt 30" two door propane smoker. 
I have had this unit for about 6 months.
It assembled very easy out of the box

So far I have made these modifications:

Nomex seals at both doors
Ditched the chip pan for a 10" cast iron skillet
Using chunks instead of chips
Needle valve
Wind skirt at the base .
Traded out the small stock water pan for a larger aluminum pan. 
Insulated blanket accross the top of the chamber.

These mods make the unit perfom better than stock out of the box.
I can hold temps from below 200 degrees to over 350.

With that said here are the drawbacks.
The skin of the chamber is not isulated so it does make it harder to hold a temp
The 30" chamber size is small.  I would get the larger unit.
Stock valve is hard to adjust hence the needle valve 
Stock chamber temp gauge is useless I use a two probe remote digital unit
Paint peeled off the inner surface of the chamber pretty quick. 

I have smoked a 7 pound brisket
4 bone prime rib
A whole 14 pound turkey
A 7 bone rack of beef ribs

That should give you an idea of the capacity of the 30" chamber

Overall I am satisfied by the performance of this smoker.

Let me know if you have more questions. 

r2


----------



## trundle888 (Mar 10, 2017)

So Ive had a look a few smokers in my price range. These are pretty much all I can actually physically look at in my area.

A Master Forge at Lowes for $237, on sale from $279

https://www.lowes.ca/smokers/master...moker_g2642249.html?searchTerm=Propane-Smoker

A Master Chef at Canadian Tire for $299 (a buddy can get me a staff discount to bring it down to $230),

http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/master-chef-vertical-2-door-propane-smoker-0851023p.html#srp

Masterbuilt Sportsman Ellite 30" at Cabelas for $279

http://www.cabelas.ca/product/58573/masterbuilt-sportsman-elite-30-vertical-propane-smoker

And to be honest, they all seem like complete junk!!!

Flimsy, cheap, single sheet metal, no insulation whatsoever, no gaskets around the doors, small, non of them include a cover so that's another $50. Im not expecting the world for $300 (I dont think) but I dont particularity want to just throw money away on garbage. For how much i smoke, a few racks of ribs now and then and the occasional joint of meat, my BBQ with a wood chip smoke box and half the burners turned off is doing a fine job! It makes me sad saying this but I am temped at the moment to just not buy one because it feels like it would be a waste. 

Anyone have any advice or thoughts on this please chime in!!

I haven't been able to get to Bass Pro yet and hope to go this weekend, but I expect their smokers to be no different.

I also did see the Camp Chef Smoke Vault 18" on sale at wholesale Sports for $202, from $269. But there was no display model out so i couldnt actually look. But I have read some good things about this smoker.

http://www.wholesalesports.com/stor...mping/Cooking/Smokers/Smoke-Vault-18"/p/73330

Thanks


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 10, 2017)

trundle888 said:


> So Ive had a look a few smokers in my price range. These are pretty much all I can actually physically look at in my area.
> 
> A Master Forge at Lowes for $237, on sale from $279
> 
> ...


If you think they're junk--your words--do yourself a favor and don't settle for one of these.  Take your lunch to work for a month:  instant $200.  Brew your own coffee at home for a month vs. hitting Starbucks on the ride into the office:  instant $150.  Eat in for dinner instead of out on Friday night for a month:  another $200.  Steer clear of the bars and drink at home for 30 days:  another jackpot.

Before you know it, you've mothballed enough money to buy something of quality, instead of settling for "junk".  Don't allow the instant gratification sway you into buying something that you'll be replacing in very short order.  It's not hard, it's merely discipline.  Our grandparents used to have a novel concept:  save up to buy something, and not living beyond their means.  Pretty solid logic that didn't get them into trouble.


----------



## trundle888 (Mar 10, 2017)

I could have a bigger budget if i wanted ($300 is actually a gift, i could easily add more myself), but then the other side of the coin is do I really need a $500/600 smoker on my patio il use maybe once a month? Its just very unfortunate these cheaper smokers seem such poor quality.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 10, 2017)

trundle888 said:


> I could have a bigger budget if i wanted ($300 is actually a gift, i could easily add more myself), but then the other side of the coin is do I really need a $500/600 smoker on my patio il use maybe once a month? Its just very unfortunate these cheaper smokers seem such poor quality.


Then do it:  don't settle for some POS that you're going to regret and have buyer's remorse.  Kick in the extra and buy something that won't be a source of frustration and will last.  Where are you?  If you post your location--if nothing else, state only--in your profile, you can have folks jumping to help you with local knowledge.  I can tell you to go to Academy with $500, and you can find some really good Old Country rigs, but if you're not where they're located, it does not one bit of good. It's not unfortunate that these cheap smokers are poor quality:  the manufacturer's are looking for uneducated buyers who are solely buying on a buck, and not with an informed, educated perspective.


----------



## trundle888 (Mar 10, 2017)

Calgary Alberta Cananda


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 10, 2017)

Put it in your profile:  yes, you put it in your original post, but you can gather a helluva lot better local knowledge from another CAC guy/gal if it's in your vitals, vs. someone having to go through a bunch of posts in a thread.  Dude from McAllen TX jumps late into a thread, doesn't fully read your original post, and goes on and on with info that's irrelevant to you.  Make it easy on yourself.

Back to my original point:  throw some of your own dough at the smoker and get something that will last and not be a pain in your arse. You said this is something that you may use infrequently: all the more reason to buy something that will stand the test of time.  I sure wouldn't want to throw something away that I've only used a few times due to its inferior quality.  Look, I'm not telling you to go out and buy a $50,000 towable kitchen:  what I'm saying is to buy something that will stand up to the elements, provide many years of service, and not be a source of frustration because of inferior quality, materials, and craftsmanship.  My $0.02.


----------



## trundle888 (Mar 10, 2017)

Has anybody had any dealings with Dyna Glo smokers?

Thanks


----------



## coryww (Mar 10, 2017)

trundle888 said:


> I was looking at this today, a friend can get me a discount so it would only be $230. Would I be able to fit a full rack of ribs in this or is it too small?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> https://m.canadiantire.ca/#/products/productDetail/0851023P/false/false/false?selectedSku=0851023



I have this one and it's a good starter, I do however have to cut my ribs in half


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 10, 2017)

This looks much like what R2 has and has modified very well:  since your OP stated that you wanted propane, he'd be a great resource, as I've seen not only what mods he's done, but also what he's kicked out of that cabinet.  There are also options that you can buy a charcoal/stick burner vertical, yet add a propane burner into the mix.  Company called gassmokerdotcom here in the US sells conversion kits so that you can have the best of both (stick/coal & propane/gas) worlds.  Good luck, sir.


----------



## r2 builders (Mar 11, 2017)

Thanks gr0uch0

r2


----------



## trundle888 (Mar 12, 2017)

So I checked out Bass Pro yesterday, looks I'm going to get the MasterBuilt extra wide 40" for $279. 
http://m.basspro.com/Masterbuilt-Sp...er/product/1408211437/?mw_product_review=true
I've read some mixed reviews but I'm hoping with a bit of extra care it won't rust out, maybe buy a better regulator if i feel it needs it, I already have a skillet and I can pick up foil trays anywhere. 
Thanks


----------



## r2 builders (Mar 12, 2017)

Let us know how it performs and if you run into any issues.
Lots of info in this site.

Good luck on your smokes!

r2


----------



## trundle888 (Apr 11, 2017)

So my birthday came around and I went with the Masterbuilt 40" elite wide 2 door smoker. $279CAN at bass pro. 
Was pretty easy to put together, did it on my own in under an hour. Seasoned it as the instructions said so I'm ready to smoke a pork loin and maybe some ribs on Friday.  
I'm gonna hold off doing any major mods to it for now. But I do have an old cask iron skillet in going to use for wood chips and I'm going to use a much bigger foil tray for my water dish instead of the small one provided. 
Although I haven't actually used it so far I'm impressed with it. 
I also bought a madterbuilt cover for it (I bought the 44" cover because it also covers the propane bottle) for $70CAN and it is absolut garbage!!! Really cheap quality material, I almost put a corner through it first time I covered the smoker. The quality is so bad I won't be keeping it and will find another way to cover it. I was actually really shocked by the huge price and such poor quality of the cover, Masterbuilt should've ashamed for selling this at such a crazy price!!


----------



## trundle888 (Apr 11, 2017)

image.jpeg



__ trundle888
__ Apr 11, 2017


















image.jpeg



__ trundle888
__ Apr 11, 2017


















image.jpeg



__ trundle888
__ Apr 11, 2017


----------



## gr0uch0 (Apr 11, 2017)

trundle888 said:


> So my birthday came around and I went with the Masterbuilt 40" elite wide 2 door smoker. $279CAN at bass pro.
> Was pretty easy to put together, did it on my own in under an hour. Seasoned it as the instructions said so I'm ready to smoke a pork loin and maybe some ribs on Friday.
> I'm gonna hold off doing any major mods to it for now. But I do have an old cask iron skillet in going to use for wood chips and I'm going to use a much bigger foil tray for my water dish instead of the small one provided.
> Although I haven't actually used it so far I'm impressed with it.
> I also bought a madterbuilt cover for it (I bought the 44" cover because it also covers the propane bottle) for $70CAN and it is absolut garbage!!! Really cheap quality material, I almost put a corner through it first time I covered the smoker. The quality is so bad I won't be keeping it and will find another way to cover it. I was actually really shocked by the huge price and such poor quality of the cover, Masterbuilt should've ashamed for selling this at such a crazy price!!


1.  Take the cover back to where you bought it and get a refund.  We as consumers are all too ready to pass things off as "that's just the way it is", instead of standing up for what is right.  You dropped $70 of your hard earned dollars and really can't even use the cover?  That's just not acceptable.

2.  Check back in with R2--the cast iron skillet is a good idea, and I know he's got more for this particular unit.

Enjoy your new toy!


----------



## trundle888 (Apr 11, 2017)

Oh don't worry, literally as soon as I got it out the box I knew I would be taking it back for a full refund!!


----------

